# Fishing the Fishing CAPITAL of the World



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Fishing the Fishing CAPITAL of the World
Florida is the "Fishing CAPITAL of the world because our Paradise on Earth offers not only great weather, but a wide diversity of sport fishing, habitats, year-round fishing, and the Sunshine state's fishing industry-related infrastructures are unsurpassed. Florida's 7,700+ lakes, 10,550 miles of rivers, and 2,276 miles of tidal shorelines are teeming with fish. The avid fisherman/woman is always within reach of a place to 
'wet-a-line!' 
How better to begin the month of June than to 'wet-a-line' from the deck of Hubbard Marina's Florida Fisherman ll? This 39 hour trip, 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida, arrived back home early Sunday morning with a 'mountain' of fish:

Can we do it again? Only one way to find out...Join us as we 'find-out' together. 
Guys, I hate to admit it, but the ladies often show us up. Fellow Florida native, Sky Vallery, took us to school. 'Catch' that look on Captain Bryon's face:

And now the rest of the story!
Resident chef, Jersey Girl Tammy, welcomes us on board:

Let's go, 'wet-a-line':


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

First things first! Jersey Girl we are starved; not for long. These very special meat balls have that special 
Tammy-Touch:

Let the fights begin:




The night catch has not been too fast, but steady:

Wonder what the morning will bring:

It's looking good; very good:










What an honor having Mr. Roderick Mack on the Florida Fisherman ll:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. Mack is a dedicated family man who puts family first:


'Fishing CAPITAL of the World'! You had better believe it:

Think time traveling in between stops is wasted time? Think again! Mr. Eddie Sumrall, with the Florida's fishing coach on the gaff, Mr. John Martin:


Was it worth 'wetting-a-line' in Florida? Well!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Late Saturday evening. We are still a very long ways from home. Before we leave, Ed does it one more time:

It's been a long night & day. We are fish-wore-out tired, and ever so hungry. Our own 'Jersey Girl' has saved the best for last, the most flavorful, tender, roast beef you have ever tasted. The wild rice, carrots, celery, and onions are steamed to perfection. The red potatoes are what dreams are maid of. And, never to be forgotten, Tampa Bay's best Cuban bread:


Bunk time! take us home Captain John:
That was one enjoyable ride home. I think! Too busy sleeping.
That BIG full moon watching over John's Pass Bridge is simply breath-taking:


Is"Fishing the Fishing CAPITAL of the World" 
really that good? Well!


Those BIG smiles say...YES!

In the money mangrove snapper hit the scales at 6.3 pounds, gag grouper 15.4, and American red snapper 7.2 pounds. 
(some of he bigger fish were not in the jack pot)

Check out the action in this action-packed video of our trip:








Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Equal access huh?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

EQUAL ACCESS INDEED! (for those willing to put out the effort)

Politics as usual is over! 

This directly from The Department of Commerce:
Department of Commerce Announces Changes to the 2017 Gulf of Mexico Red Snapper Private Angler Recreational Season


WASHINGTON -For the first time in a decade, Federal authorities and the five Gulf States have agreed to align Federal and State private angler red snapper fishing seasons for the remainder of the summer, and the Department of Commerce has re-opened the 2017 private angler recreational season for 39 weekend days and holidays. Majority Whip Scalise and other Members of Congress were instrumental in reaching this agreement.
The agreement reached between the Secretary of Commerce and the five Gulf States is a significant step forward in building a new Federal-State partnership in managing the Gulf of Mexico red snapper stock. This represents a commitment from the states to restore a shared vision of uniform management that will benefit the long term recovery of the red snapper stock while maximizing the economic benefits from recreational fishing in the Gulf region.
The new rule announced today will re-open the 2017 Federal recreational season for red snapper by the private angling component on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays from June 16, 2017, through Labor Day, September 4, 2017. During this time, the season will be closed Monday through Thursday with the exception of July 3, July 4, and September 4. Correspondingly, the five Gulf States will bring their state red snapper water seasons into alignment with the Federal water season for the rest of the summer.

Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission



Anglers can take advantage of more Gulf red snapper fishing starting this weekend 



This Friday, June 16, begins the first weekend of an additional 39-day season for recreational red snapper fishing in Gulf federal waters and changes to the state season. The U.S. Department of Commerce announced these expanded fishing opportunities today, and the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) followed with an executive order setting the updated season in state waters. 

The 39-day season is open Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays from Friday, June 16, through Monday, Sept. 4. Also included are Monday and Tuesday, July 3 and 4, and Monday, Sept. 4. 

“Recreational red snapper fishing is highly important to Florida’s Gulf coast communities,” said FWC Executive Director Nick Wiley. “We are thankful for the leadership of Gov. Rick Scott, U. S. Department of Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross and Florida’s Congressional delegation as well as the partnership across all five Gulf states in providing more sustainable fishing opportunities and sound fisheries management.”

This is the longest Gulf federal red snapper season since 2013. State waters will be open the rest of this week and, beginning Monday, June 19, will close Mondays through Thursdays through Sept. 4, except July 3 and 4. The three-day weekend federal waters season opens Friday, June 16. 

“Though we had to reduce state waters fishing days in the summer and fall, we are pleased to be able to offer more fishing access this summer to anglers across Florida,” Wiley said. 

“This is great news, especially for anglers on the central and southwest Gulf coast, where red snapper are not commonly found in state waters,” said FWC Vice Chairman Liesa Priddy. 

For more information about red snapper and other Florida fishing opportunities, visit MyFWC.com and click on “Gulf red snapper season news.”




Next step Sector Separation, as well as any thoughts of implementing catch shares, must go.


----------

